# Is it good in Ontario for turkey ?



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

How good is hunting for turkey Ontario ? I will be in Barrie Ontario in Nov so I am look at going hunting for ducks , geese and maybe turkey.
:beer:


----------



## Outdoors man (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey there.. I will tell you how it is next week. I'm going Thursday around Bairre...


----------

